
Facebook may have known it was defrauding children+families through its games - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2019/1/25/18197457/facebook-games-friendly-fraud-credit-cards
======
tareqak
Post of the original article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18995823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18995823)
.

------
dccoolgai
What a shame. I like to think if I ever saw anything like this as a software
engineer, I would try to stop it.

------
kempbellt
Honestly, the title of this article makes me not want to read it. $BIG_COMPANY
maybe did a thing on purpose.

Big companies do all kinds of things that we can speculate on. Wait until it
is confirmed to call it news

~~~
smt88
It's confirmed to be intentional by internal Facebook docs and emails that
were made public by a class-action lawsuit.

Furthermore, an employee proposed a fix for the "friendly fraud" that was
rejected by management.

